
Show HN: Ramadan Time Calulator - josh_blum
http://ramadan-time.github.io/
======
tzs
I used to occasionally give time like that back when I wore a watch. E.g., a
friend would ask what time it was, I'd look at my watch and see 8:37, and say
"half past 8:07" or "quarter to 8:52". It's a great way to be funny and be an
ass at the same time.

------
CaveTech
Is this some kind of inside Muslim joke? The page gives me random units of
time until another time, which in turn is until something else. Simply makes
no sense to me.

~~~
Cyph0n
Nah, I assure you it is not. He made a mistake in displaying it is all.

Edit: turns out it is!

~~~
josh_blum
I joke with my labmate about the time until sunset by breaking it up. He say's
it better to break up the times, for example "2 hours until 4 hours" instead
of "6 hours" :)

~~~
Cyph0n
LOL that makes absolute sense. I have no idea why I didn't see it :(

------
LeoNatan25
9 days until 17 days until Ramadan ends.

1 hour until 6 hours until dawn.

Cool.

------
Cyph0n
Whats up with the second part? Don't you just mean x hours until sunset?

~~~
josh_blum
Yes, its just a funny way to saying it.

